# My new sewing machine cover and my new sewing nook



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm having sew much fun learning how to quilt. We have made a new spot for me to keep my machine out so I would not have to put it away all the time. So I decided the plastic cover just does not do it. I made a mistake on the cover and forgot to add the top part measurement into the main fabric so I improvised and added the length to both sides. The desk was on sale and has a draw in the front. That has so much stuff in it including my cutting mat and rotary cutter and some of my rulers, threads and all my machine plates and foots.

Notice the knitted bunny on the speaker that is how high we have to put things because of the Floyd dog he thinks every thing is his play toy.


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Great space. Love the machine cover. And FYI there are never mistakes in crafting as long as the project gets completed just detours in the game plan. Personally nobody here would have pointed out any mistakes, just compliments on a job well done. 
And it always in nice to have your own area to craft. My husband turned our third bedroom into a craft room for me about 2 yrs ago. It in my sanctuary. God bless and happy crafting.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I recently got a New Sewing/Embroidery machine off of Ebay. It is a Singer. I am waiting for it to get here. I have missed sewing (all the babies grew up and I retired so don't have to sew work clothes) We recently got a new baby in the family and I can't wait to sew some new items. Love to quilt too. 

I love you corner and wish you many days of Happy sewing.


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

That's great and pretty too! I've been re-organizing a bedroom to better suit my sewing machine & exercise area. I found an old gateleg table at a 2nd hand store


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Floyd thinks like my "Rudi", if it's at eye level, he wants it.....Great space and wonderful machine cover.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cool..you jumped from beginner quilter to advanced..within 2 projects..I'm proud of you!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Lovely work, well done.
I see you have a lazy kate.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks cozy! Love the flag, did you make it?


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like the perfect spot!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome job. It is so nice to have a dedicated space for sewing. I recently started sewin again and my stuff is everywhere! I need to follow your great example. Thanks!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

It's great to have your own area to retreat to! Are you using the machine for quilting as well as piecing, or just for piecing. I tried hand quilting years ago, but found I could only manage small items that would go in a hoop. Never could figure out how to stitch up, down and right, could only left.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Love your little space - and your quilting is cool.
Quilting was my passion till I took up knitting again.


----------



## Fiona41254 (Jan 15, 2013)

anyone know of a great quilting forum like this knitting one? I would love to join one.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice dedicated sewing spot. Nice to not have to put it all away. I like your machine cover looks great. Funny about about Floyd. Dakota even thinks yarn balls are fair game sometimes.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Did you use a pattern for the machine cover? If so, could you please direct me to the pattern? I am also looking for a sewing pattern for a cover for a Kitchenaid stand mixer. If you know where to find that too, I would appreciate it. I love quilting, but I love hand piecing and hand quilting. Your work is fabulous!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Great work! My sewing room got taken over when our GS and his family moved in with us. They have moved out now, 18 months later, and I need to redo the room.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice cover - there is no mistake - it is called creative license. Great sewing nook also - Happy Sewing.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Fiona41254 said:


> anyone know of a great quilting forum like this knitting one? I would love to join one.


Try the Quilting Board....Happy Crafting...Davena


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fiona41254 said:


> anyone know of a great quilting forum like this knitting one? I would love to join one.


Try quiltingboard.com Great site and lovely people if you have questions they will be right there just like this site.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Gorgeous! Did you use a pattern for the machine cover? If so, could you please direct me to the pattern? I am also looking for a sewing pattern for a cover for a Kitchenaid stand mixer. If you know where to find that too, I would appreciate it. I love quilting, but I love hand piecing and hand quilting. Your work is fabulous!


I went to U-tube and looked for sewing machine covers found a very cool one she told me how to measure and how to put it together I'm sure you could adapt it to what ever cover you need. I wanted to try pin wheels so I just made the main material out of the pin wheel blocks and followed the video to put it together.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Angela c said:


> Lovely work, well done.
> I see you have a lazy kate.


My DH made a lazy kate and a kniddy knoddy for me for almost nothing. I had planned on selling them but no bites. I do have some spinning to do it has been full for some time.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice machine cover. I love pinwheels. 

Robin


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i can tell you are hooked. i am making the jelly roll twist quilt,quick and easy. look up missouri quilts utube,great fun


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Its great to have your own space for this. I use the a spare bedroom now that my 3 have all flown the nest. I am able to just close the door and leave things just as I want them until I can get back to whatever it is I am working on. Enjoy your space! Jean


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love your sewing machine cover. Glad you are having so much fun quilting now.


----------

